# Puppy Muscle Spasms - diarrhea related?



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Please do get your pup to the vet to check... if you haven't already.

The blood in the poop is a concern, as are the spasms (pain). 

I've never had a puppy with worms, so I don't know the symptoms... but something doesn't sound right.


----------



## spenser (Jul 22, 2010)

^ +1

Bill


----------



## kkudi (Jun 30, 2010)

When he has those spasms....he doesn't seem to be in pain or anything like that....unless he has a high tolerance for pain...

Will be taking him to the vet tomorrow.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Thos spasms can occur after having diarrhea, because although the intestinal tract is empty, there remains a feeling that he still needs to go. The bigger issue here is the recurring diarrhea, and blood in the stool. A veterinarian should see this dog in order to properly diagnose and treat.


----------



## kkudi (Jun 30, 2010)

Pointgold said:


> Thos spasms can occur after having diarrhea, because although the intestinal tract is empty, there remains a feeling that he still needs to go. The bigger issue here is the recurring diarrhea, and blood in the stool. A veterinarian should see this dog in order to properly diagnose and treat.


What's a reasonable amount of time to wait and see if the diarrhea goes away? Otherwise a trip to the vet?


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

kkudi said:


> What's a reasonable amount of time to wait and see if the diarrhea goes away? Otherwise a trip to the vet?


The reasonable time has passed. Generally any diarrhea lasting 24 hours warrants being seen, and even more so since it is recurrent.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

I would take your puppy to the vet today. Your baby may have cocidia or giardia worms or some kind of parasite. Make sure to bring a fresh sample with you. Better safe than sorry...especially with blood in it.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

My vet usually says if diarrhea persists beyond a day I need to bring my _adult_ dogs in. This is because they are very likely to become dehydrated. 

With a puppy, it's a bit more alarming and urgent. I'd definitely be in touch with a vet.


----------



## kkudi (Jun 30, 2010)

He just had another go now....there was no blood....first out was firm and then thick diarrhea.... still trying to get a hold of a slot at the vet today....given that I wont be able to take him tomorrow....


----------



## kkudi (Jun 30, 2010)

Eric's in at the vet for the entire day ( and possibly night)...he's on antiobiotics that cover a spectrum of things like colitis, parasites like giardia who cause colitis......
They don't suspect it's a worm of some sort as he's been advocated ( www.advocate-spot-on.com/ ) a month ago...
The vet will be in touch with me throughout the day to let me know how he's progressing....we still don't know what has caused it....he has checked his stomach and he can't see anything that he might have swallowed and stayed there. 

He said if the sysymptoms still persist then we will x-ray and perform stool examinations. 

How does this sort of approach sound to you?


----------

